# a magam elé bámulás már jól megy. most a sírás jönne.



## mantxi

A magam elé bámulás már jól megy. Most a sírás jönne. Az még nem megy.

What does that mean? I don't speak Hungarian, and the online translators don't give me an accurate answer, or at least one that I understand.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## gorilla

Hi!

"megy" (goes) here means: I can do it, I already practised it enough to do it well.

The sentence means:

Staring in front of me "goes" well now. Now would crying come. That doesn't "go" yet.

Explanation: She (I suppose) can not cry, but she wants to, however, she only looks in front of herself, and crying doesn't come.


----------



## mantxi

Thank you very much, gorilla


----------

